# Getting Un-Fat



## CG (Jan 5, 2011)

So, 
Now that I have spent the last 3 months eating like shit, drinking my sorrows away and working minimum of 60 hrs a week, I am bigger than ever, in the worst way. 


Starting Weight 268
Starting Fatness: a really high % (# unknown)
Goal: GET LESS FAT! (bf% loss/overall weight loss)

Diet: Approx 2900 Cals Daily
~100 G Fat
~100 G Carbs
~250 G Protein
(only 100 g carbs and 250 protein is going to be a pain for me..)

Workout:
Currently courtesy of Thibaudeau's Dr Jekyll/Mr Hyde
(modified to fit my schedule of course)

*Monday:*
A1. Flat Bench 6 Sets 8/8/6/6/4/4 (increasing weight)
A2. Bent over BB ROW 6 Sets 8/8/6/6/4/4 (increasing weight)
B1. Decline DB Bench 4 Sets 8/8/6/6 (increasing weight)
B2. Seated Low Rows 4 Sets 8/8/6/6 (increasing Weight)
C1. Low Incline Close Grip Bench 4 Sets 8/8/6/6 (increasing weight)
C2. Hammer Curl 4 Sets 8/8/6/6 (increasing weight)
Low-intensity cardio 35 min Treadmill N/A 3.0mph / 12 deg. incline


*a1 60 sec rest, a2 60 sec rest, a1, ETC*
increase in weitht is planned, when possible

*Tuesday*
A. Back squat 6 sets 8/8/6/6/4/4 (increasing weight)
 B. Leg press 4 sets 10/8/6/6 (increasing weight)
 C. Hack squat 3 sets x8 (increasing weight)
 D. Leg extension 3 sets 8+max+max (increasing weight)

*Wednesday*
Off - working 8am-2am

*Thursday*
Off - working 8am - 2am

*Friday*

A1. Seated press in Smith machine 6 sets 8/8/6/6/4/4 
A2. Barbell shrugs in Smith machine 6 sets 8/8/6/6/4/4 
B1. High incline (60 deg.) DB press 4 sets 8/8/6/6 
B2. Close parallel grip lat pulldown 4sets 8/8/6/6
C1. Decline skullcrusher 4 sets 8/8/6/6
C2. Standing barbell curl 4 sets 8/8/6/6
Low-intensity cardio 35 min Treadmill N/A 3.0mph / 12 deg. incline

Also, 
i need to find more time to SLEEP. averaging 4-5 hrs nightly, except for weekends, which I am sure isnt helping. 

*ANYONE WANT TO SUGGEST A DIFFERENT EXERCISE TO USE??? IM OPEN TO HELP!!*
Thanks

CG


----------



## TwisT (Jan 5, 2011)

Add an exercise to stimulate your delts a bit more on the shoulder day.

-T


----------



## CG (Jan 5, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Add an exercise to stimulate your delts a bit more on the shoulder day.
> 
> -T



Thanks T, 
Thinking Pec Deck, incline or flat flyes.. 
opinion?


----------



## TwisT (Jan 5, 2011)

Reverse incline DB flys are great. Lightweight controlling the negative. 

-T


----------



## CG (Jan 5, 2011)

Ill check that one out... thanks brother

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 7, 2011)

2 days off.. working 8am till 2 am every wed and thurs sucks dick... hopefully this "blizzarda" doesn't shut downthe gym.. work closed early. Shoveling at home and hopefully time to SFW

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 7, 2011)

Where in New Jersey are you having a blizzard? I'm in Philly and we had about 1 inch.


----------



## CG (Jan 11, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Where in New Jersey are you having a blizzard? I'm in Philly and we had about 1 inch.



Shit I'm jealous of that,I'm way up north brother, like 3 hrs north from you

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 12, 2011)

ahh, back at it yesterday, SFW, mmmm

A1. OH DB PRESS 40x8/8 45x6/6 50x4/4 
A2. DB SHRUGS 6 sets 80x8/8 90x6/6  100x4/4 (fuck i need straps.. shits not heavy enough on the shoulders, too heavy on the hands)

High incline (60 deg.) DB press 45x8/8 50x6/6 55x4/4
BBDecline skullcrusher 4 sets 70x8/8 80x6/6
Standing barbell curl 4 sets 70x8/8 80x6/6

no cardio (place was too fcuking packed)
cut out lat pull downs.
i was ready to hurt someone by the time i was done, nb's and pencil legs EVERYWHERE


----------



## CG (Jan 25, 2011)

Oooops forgetting to log lately

Last nights sfw

Standing OH DB press 45\8\2 50\6\2 55\4\2
Alternate 90 sec RI
DB shrugs 90\8\2 95\6\2 100\4\2

High incline DB press 50\8\2 55\6\2 60\4\2

Lat pull down (per arm) 55\8 70\8 90\6\2

Decline skull crusher 70\8\2 80\6\2
Standing BB curl 70\8\2 80\6\2

No cardo short on time..

Its odd, I'm on a cut, and working tomaintain, but I'm growing.. I'm doing something wrong.... but then again my shoulders and arms are starting to look goooood

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 31, 2011)

Off last tues.. no leg day had to work.
Good day Friday. Heavy dy fruday. Sfw again today..yeeeaaaahhh

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Feb 1, 2011)

Last nights sfw

Standing OH DB press 45\8\2 50\6\2 55\4\2
Alternate 90 sec RI
DB shrugs 90\8\2 100\6\2 110\4\2

High incline DB press 60\8\2 65\6\2 
Alt with
Lat pull down (per arm)  70\8 90\6\2

Decline skull crusher 70\8\2 80\6\2
Alt with
Standing BB curl  80\8\2 90\6\2

No cardo short on time..

Its odd, I'm on a cut, and working tomaintain, but I'm


----------



## CG (Feb 3, 2011)

Flat db. Bench 60\8\2 65\6\2 70\4\2
Bent bb rows 90\8\2 100\6\2 110\4\2

Low incline close grip bench 70\8\ 80\8 90\6\2
Db hammer curl 50\8\2 55\6 60\6

Short but awesome workout. Feel great, too bad its fucking 11pm lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Feb 8, 2011)

Last night 
Oh db press 45\8\2 50\6\2 55\4\2 (bump weighht next timee)
Alt with
Shrugs 90\8\2 100\6\2 110\4\2 gotta stop doing these with db's, shoulders are easy, hands are gonna be a problem holding more weight

Lat pulldown (weight per arm) 90\8\2 100\6\2

High incline db bench 65\8\2 70\6\2.. OH YEAH
Alt with 
Ez bar curls 70\8\2 80\6\2

Skipped skull crushers\cardio\tanning. Had to squeeze this in when I had a min.

Side note: PROPS TO BSN FOR BEING AT MY GYM AND GIVING FREE SAMPLES OF EVERYTHING AWAY!
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Feb 16, 2011)

Last night
Flat db bench 65\8\2 70\6\2 75\4\2
Alt with 
Bet over bb row 100\8\2 110\8\2 120\8\2

Low incline close grip bb bench 90\8\2 100\6\2
Alt with
Db hammer curl 55\8\2 60\6\ 65\6

Then the gym closed. Fuuuck 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Feb 16, 2011)

Deadlifts todayyy

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Feb 17, 2011)

Deadlifts 185\8\2 205\6\2 225\4\2

Single leg ham curls 50\8\2 60\6\2 65\4\2

Good mronings 95\8\2 115\6\2

And tanning
Lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Feb 18, 2011)

Keep on truckin man!  I am with you in the same boat!


----------



## CG (Feb 21, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Keep on truckin man!  I am with you in the same boat!


Thanks bro! Everyday in the gym is a good day


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Feb 21, 2011)

Fridays sfw

Db oh press 45\8\2 50\6\2 55\4\2
Alt with
Db shrugs 100\8\2 110\6\2 115\4\2

High incline db bench 65\8\2 70\6\2
Alt with
Lat pulldown -single arm 90\8\2 100\6\2

Ez bar curls 70\8\2 80\6\2

Terrible workout, tired as all hell, felt weak as a mofo too.. had a hard time with these weights
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Feb 21, 2011)

OOOOHHH almost at 1000 posts whats this new smiley im seeing everywhere...


ok looks like lhjo to me


----------



## CG (Feb 22, 2011)

A1. Flat Bench 6 Sets 8/8/6/6/4/4 65 70 75 db's
A2. Bent over BB ROW 6 Sets 8/8/8/6/6/6 100 110bb
B1. Decline lever plate press 4 Sets 8/8/6/6 70 90 per arm 
B2. Seated Low Rows 4 Sets 8/8/6/6 70 90 per arm
C1. Low Incline Close Grip Bench 4 Sets 8/8/6/6 90. 100 bb
C2. Hammer Curl 4 Sets 8/8/6/6 55 60 db


----------



## CG (Feb 23, 2011)

Back squat 8\8\6\6\4\4 185 205 225

Leg press 10\8\6\6 270 360 450 540

Quad ext 8 x 3. 180 230 250

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Feb 24, 2011)

Looking good  keep up the good workouts!


----------



## CG (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks man!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Mar 1, 2011)

Sfw armsss
Oh db press 8\8\6\6\4\4 45 50 55
Alt with 
db shrugs 8\8\6\6\4\4 90 100 110 NEED FUCKING STRAPS NOWW

Incline db press 8\8\6\6 65 70
Alt with
Lat pull down 8\8\6\6 90 100 OWWWW

Skull crushers 8\8\6\6 70 80... hit the right a lot more than my left... fack
Alt with 
ez bar curl 8\8\6\6 70 80 UP THE WEIGHT NEXT TIME DAMNIT

Not a bad session, felt a little weak on some lifts, lots of dbags fucking up my focus\flow


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking  good,  I had to lay low a couple of weeks,  I am seeing a new HRT Doc and I stopped taking the minuscule amount ot Test C for 2 weeks to get a new baseline.  Started back 100 mg week yesterday untill 3-11-11 appt then review labs.  I started a program with this Doc and have lost 6 pounds so far.  Cannot wait to see what the addition of test in proper doses does.  Doc will also be looking at LH, FSH, thyroid, DHEA-s  and testosterone.  plus full CBC and urine...  I hope he finds something to help me lose.  it sucks to work hard and eat clean and stare at the same #'s on the scale.  Finally going down.  

Keep up the good work  Bro


----------



## CG (Mar 2, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Looking  good,  I had to lay low a couple of weeks,  I am seeing a new HRT Doc and I stopped taking the minuscule amount ot Test C for 2 weeks to get a new baseline.  Started back 100 mg week yesterday untill 3-11-11 appt then review labs.  I started a program with this Doc and have lost 6 pounds so far.  Cannot wait to see what the addition of test in proper doses does.  Doc will also be looking at LH, FSH, thyroid, DHEA-s  and testosterone.  plus full CBC and urine...  I hope he finds something to help me lose.  it sucks to work hard and eat clean and stare at the same #'s on the scale.  Finally going down.
> 
> Keep up the good work  Bro



Damn bro! Hopefully that new doc does you right.. I totally geel your pain and am thinkin I need a full panel run too.. I shouldn't look\feel like this at 24! Bestof luck brother.. keep me posted!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Mar 3, 2011)

24!    I'm going to be 50 in April   I hope you can get the weight off now.  Lot easier (relativley) at your age.  I am finding that I need to be at 1500-1800  cals a day.  I am doing a modified PSMF type diet I eat one balanced meal a day  the rest is protien shakes and vegtable snacks.   with good micro nutrient supplements.  

hang in there bro


----------



## CG (Mar 3, 2011)

jagbender said:


> 24!    I'm going to be 50 in April   I hope you can get the weight off now.  Lot easier (relativley) at your age.  I am finding that I need to be at 1500-1800  cals a day.  I am doing a modified PSMF type diet I eat one balanced meal a day  the rest is protien shakes and vegtable snacks.   with good micro nutrient supplements.
> 
> hang in there bro


Givin you a lot of credit for an"old dude" bustin his ass like that!   I'm just messin with ya bro. Looks like you got a good thing going, I've been messing with psmf ideas for ages, I just dnt have a stable enough life to dedicate THAT much to a diet right now. Hopefullu I can kill that shit come summer. You're actually the second person thay was reccomending 1 meal, mrps and veg snacks.  I'm willing to try anything to get this god damned weight off. I want to make sure nothings wrong with me besides diet and being a lazy ass as well lol, makin an appt with the doc asap!


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Mar 3, 2011)

Last nights deadlifts.
 8\8\6\6\4\4 185(warmupx10). 205 ok 225 kinda bothered low back 235  actually wasn't bad. NEED. FUCKING. STRAPS. Or grip training.

sl ham curls 50x8 60x8 70x6 70x6. Can't do this on pate iso machine. Max load is 75. Could have done that easily

Goodmornings  95x8 115x8 125x6x2


Annnd that's it. 
Low back is a lil tight today.need to video\ghave someone critique deadlift form

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Mar 7, 2011)

Fuck. Forgot to log this past Friday...

Tonight
Oh db press 8 8 6 6 4 4 45 50 55 60(last set)
Lever Shrugs easier to hold weight 90x8x2 100x8x2 110x8 110x12

Incline db press 8 8 6 6 65 70
Alt with 
lat pulldowns per arm 8 8 6 6 85 90had to start lower. Strength wasn't getting anywhere on a wk to wk basis

Skull crushers 8 8 6 6 70 80
Ez bar curls 8 8 6 6 70 80 def ready to increase weight

10 mins cardio, fast paced walk

Annnddddd tanning lol
Great workout, totally amped for squats tomorrow...



Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Mar 9, 2011)

Squats last night.
Realization: 
my legs are strong. 
My form\core\back sucks.
Therefore, my squat sucks.

Squats (warmup 135x12) 205x8x2 225x6x2 done. Slipped form and back starter. HURTIN couldn't do last 2 planned sets

Quad extensions 180x8 200x8 210x8 220x8

Leg press (warmup 270x10) 360x8 450x8 540x6 630x6

Finished off with a good 30 mins of cardio,tiger blood and winning


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Mar 12, 2011)

Fridayyyy
Flat db bench 8 8 6 6 4 4 65 70 75 (last set eith 80\pr)
Alt with 
Bbbent rows 100x10,x8,x8 11x6,x6,x6

Decline lever bench press 70x8 90x8 100x6 105x6
Alt with 
Low lever pulls 70x8 90x8 100x6 100x6

Low incline cg bench 80x8x2 90x6 100x6
Alt with 
Db hammer curls 8 8 6 6 55 60
Strong as a motherfucker. Felt great all workout

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh db press 8 8 6 6 4 4 50 55 60
Alt
Lever shrugs 8 8 6 6. 4 4 100 110 120

High incline db bench 8 8 6 6 65 70
Alt
Lat pulldowns 8 8 6 6 80 90

Skull crushers 8 8 6 6 70 80
Alt 
Ez bar curls 8 8 6 6 80 90



Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Mar 19, 2011)

Deadlufts wed. 
Terrible.
Forgot to log, but deadlifts specifically were fucking terrible

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 33sun33 (Mar 19, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Deadlufts wed.
> Terrible.
> Forgot to log, but deadlifts specifically were fucking terrible
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Hey cgrant!  Looks like you are making some progress.  Cutting really, really, really sucks.  I just started a cut yesterday, and still have a bit to go.  

Re squats and deads, be very careful with form.  Some low back pain is normal at times, but really take things slow until you have your form down.  My wife herniated a disc (from yoga- not squats), had to have surgery, and her/our life was a living hell for almost two years.  

But Im sure youve done all the research and have made sure not to round your back, etc... so keep up the good work!

btw, an EC stack is pretty awesome for cutting (curbs appetite, gives decent energy, safe if you dont go crazy with it)


----------



## danielz04 (Mar 20, 2011)

really great routine. hows the progress so far?


----------



## CG (Mar 21, 2011)

.Flat db bench 8 8 6 6 4 4* 70 75* 80
Alt with 
Db rows 8 8 6 6 4 4 70 75 80

Decline lever bench press 90x8 100x8 110x6x2 
Alt with 
Low lever pulls 90x8x2 100x6x2 

Low incline cg bench 90x8x2 100x6x2
Alt with 
Db hammer curls 8 8 6 6 55 60

Inverted grip ez bar curls 30x8 40x8 50x8

Medicine ball toe touch abs

Tanning



Awesome Saturday workout

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Mar 21, 2011)

33sun33 said:


> Hey cgrant!  Looks like you are making some progress.  Cutting really, really, really sucks.  I just started a cut yesterday, and still have a bit to go.
> 
> Re squats and deads, be very careful with form.  Some low back pain is normal at times, but really take things slow until you have your form down.  My wife herniated a disc (from yoga- not squats), had to have surgery, and her/our life was a living hell for almost two years.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot brother. Cutting is the worst. I always have a hell of a time sticking to my diet. My core strength is just absolutely shit right npw, so I'm weak on exercises that stress the posterior chain.. keep training and keep yout diet in check, you'll make awesome progress.

I totally agree an ec stack is awesome. If I could only get the e nowadays lol. Thanks man

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Mar 21, 2011)

danielz04 said:


> really great routine. hows the progress so far?




Thanks man, I'm progressing realy well. Great recomp routine actually. My weight is pretty steady but I'm adding good muscle and getting MUCH stronger


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Mar 29, 2011)

Well I WAS doing great.. then I fucking got sick. Took a week off. Jumped right back in though
Last night 3\28\11

DB OH press 8\8\6\6\4\4 50.55.60
Alt with
Lever Shrugs 8\8\6\6\4\4 100.105.110

Incline DB bench 8\8\6\6 65.70 (these were rough)
Alt with
Lat pulldown (single arm) 8\8\6\6 80.90

Ez bar curls 8\8\6\6 80.90

Should have done skullcrushers. Didn't have space\time\energy

Finished with medicine ball crunches - feet up, touch med ball to toes.. 2kg med ball15 10 8

Arms are a bit sore today. Can't wait to get past this feeling and get back in the groove, sometimes a week off is helpful, sometimes it sucks. I wasn't scheduled for a week off for another month.. maybe this will help??

Who knows


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad to hear you are feeling better!  good workout!  keep on rockin them out!


----------



## CG (Mar 30, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling better!  good workout!  keep on rockin them out!


Thanks man. Just tryin to drop this damn weight!


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Mar 30, 2011)

Deadliftssss woooo

Said fuckit. No more traditional deads. All sumo.
Cut the previous format. Deads are now 5x5


Sumo deads 5x5 135 185 205 225 245. Felt AWESOME

Mts sl ham curl 8.8.6.6 90 100 last set 105 

Good mornings 8.8.6.6. 95 115. I know more weight isn't prudent. Maybe swtching out for rdl's

Holy freakin shit. Hiit
Slow pace 1 min sprint 30 sec. Did 3 full cycles and walked it off. Stopped short of a 4th cause of the major headache that my first HARD run in over a year induced. Def happy HIIT is back in my routine

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Apr 5, 2011)

Hit it hard Friday. .. and broke my hand Friday night. Out of training MN 1-2 weeks 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Mar 12, 2012)

so, theres a local trainer viewed as a hero by some (Joe Defranco) does alot of pro athlete training and training for former athletes, his book, built like a badass is my new virtue in regards to training.. 

started today
BB Bench (first time in prob 6 years) 135 wu 185x6 195x4 205x4 (should have gone 8,6,4 but the 2 week break, being sub 1000 cals and not having bb benched in years really did me in)

db bench 55x21 55x9 55x6 (should have been max rep x2 in the 20-25 range, but again, didnt have it)

seated overhand cable row 42.5 4x15
alt with
straight bar cable tricep pressdown 42.5 4x15

db shrugs (2 sec hold @ peak) 70 3x15
front lat raise (ooops should have been side) 15 3x15

bb complex.. holy shit, got through one cycle and lost my shnit, was about to pass out.
DeFrancosGym.com - Exercise Index: Barbell Complex w/ 135 lbs. - YouTube

ive been hungry as a mf ever since..


----------

